# Retired the dogs



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

After 10 and 11 years of hunting, the sad day has come. Due to years of hard hunting and arthritis, I've decided to retire my beagles. From getting Hemi a 15 tri colored beagle at 4 months of age and taking him out at 9 months, he was a really good rabbit dog that loved to flush and run pheasants down weather in grass or in the hedge rows. Many seasons he could be heard at spring valley giving them heck.

Two years later I got his mate lucy a real fast chocolate. She was fast and would chase rabbits down and bring em back to ya. She didn't care for birds too much but still would occasionally run one. 

THey went to the UP once and ran snow shoes. It was their first time in conditions like that, and the last they spent over 30 min running one, which I got. It was a thrill, and a trip I wont forget. they had two litters and the pups went all over the u.s. to hunt. I still get calls today asking if we were having any more pups.

I have started looking for another beagle or two, but its sad that I know that they will never Hemi and Lucy. If anyone know of any good akc breeders that will be having some good hunting stock pups in the spring, please keep me in mind.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear but at least you’re remaining in the game Had beagles all my life minus the years in the Navy. Got back in the game after the service but lost many spots we used to hunt. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Growing up in Southern WVa, my dad always had two great heagles. We hunted those "hill" rabbits and frequently bagged grouse that they would jump. Neutering wasn't an option there in those days(no vet!) and dad would chain the big male outside the pen(where he could go under the raised, attached dog box) when the female came into heat. Well, one day, I went out to feed them. The male had climbed over the fence, jumped in and sadly, run out of chain with his feet inches off the ground! Best rabbit dog dad ever had and it bothered him so much, he sold the female and quit rabbit hunting!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

https://m.facebook.com/Chippewavalleykennels/


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

Tom, It's always sad when we come to that time of life when we leave a cherished activity behind and I hope you don't mind and I'm sure your already aware but for the benefit of our brethren who may not be, we still want to take advantage of those days when we can still take our furry friends out for runs thru their favorite fields to help loosen those bones. Best thing in the world for arthritis is to keep movin. Best thing for us too! I'll keep an eye out for ya for that beagle. JB


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im definitely looking for one. If all else fails ill find a male beagle in the spring and so I can get him ready for fall.


----------

